# My recital: Appassionata, Ballades No.1 and 4, La Campanella



## hummel (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi everybody!

I recently gave a recital where I played Beethoven Appassionata Mov. 1, Chopin Ballade No. 1 and No. 4 and Liszt La campanella as an encore. I have put the recording on youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=hummelalkan

I'm curious what you think about it. Oh, and please forgive me for the occasional mistakes!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello hummel ... welcome to Talk Classical. 
Nice recital - and nicely performed ... the fine tuning comes with time. Even Horowitz made occasional mistakes  . Nice that you got to perform on a great piano, too. 

Keep up the great work -


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Krummhorn said:


> Even Horowitz made occasional mistakes  .


Yes, when he was in his seventies...

and being prescribed the wrong medication.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

An interesting recital. Congratulations for it.

I suggest you to visit The Guardian's blog, where you can download Andras Schiff lectures on Beethoven's piano sonatas (from the Wigmore Hall, i think). He does an excellent job on the #23.

I think you should keep the tempo stable in the section shown in my first attachment.

And the section in the second image I attach should be played all as _pp_ without any _rit_: from the Eb to the Ab without any pause or tempo change.


----------

